# Health care/insurance for dutch diabetic ex pat



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi All

Hope someone can offer advice on the following please...
My friend who is a dutch national is hoping to move to Portugal and live permanently. However, he is diabetic and currently uses an insulin pump system and test strip system as opposed to injections. 
Does anyone know whether this system may be available on the Portugese health care system and if not, how to keep it and still be able to reside here? Is a private medical insurance the only way of getting round this problem or have any other diabetics moving to Portugal had any different experiences or suggestions they could share please?

Really hoping there is a solution!!

Many Thanks


----------

